# Did a blue dragon HMPK!



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

got a new bamboo create
and i LOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! You can really tell it's a dragonscale.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

very cool!! ^_^


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow, it looks awesome, Vier!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you going to sell these? They are that good!


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Id start taking commissions but Im not sure who would be interested..I think theyd be about 10 each which is pretty high for this forum


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I would pay if I had the money!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

wow, that is amazing!:welldone:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Its really pretty:shock2::-D


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Very pretty, I love the colors


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! Its seems Im not good at any other fish aside from veils and plakats..gotta practice more!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Show us more!! That is so amazing!!


----------

